# Help! GSD bit a small dog



## adhidalgo (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi friends. My 3 year old femaleGSD and our malamute puppy love trips to the dog park. Today we went, and Heidi (GSD) was running back and forth, herding all of the other dogs. A smaller, probably 20-30 lb, dog started jumping up and biting her. My GSD snarled, then reached down and bit the smaller dogs back. We rushed to separate them, but she did leave one puncture wound on the small dog unfortunately. The other owner was obviously shaken up but very nice about the whole ordeal. That has all been resolved. To me, it looked like my GSD got way too excited herding all the other dogs, & then defensive to the small one biting her. I'm looking for advice for what to do next: should I stop taking her to the dog park & find another outlet for her? Just be right on top of her when I go? Muzzle her? I do believe she was primarily defending herself, but her bite is much stronger than any of the other dogs, & I never ever want that to happen again. Does anyone have some sound advice for next steps so I can be a responsible dog owner & help my girl stay safe? I appreciate all positive feedback. God bless.


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

I will just say, think carefully about dog parks. You have your dog offline, running around with other dogs. Those dogs are mostly strangers? Why?


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

So your dog was being a dictator, physically forcing the other animals to bend to her will. 

One spunky little pup decided he didn't like that and decided to do something about that. 

Your dog violently put him in his place.

That's what I got out of the story, but yeah keep going to dog parks.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

*I would not take him anymore. Some dogs are OK, but a lot of shepherds are just not good in that venue, Mine would not be. And keep in mind, that whenever there is an altercation, chances are your dog will get the blame, even if your dog is just standing there when anther dog attacks.*


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't mean to click on the bold font.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

I agree...avoid the dog parks. We had a boxer who was a great, friendly, social dog...unless she was at the dog park. We took her once, and had to leave about 30 seconds after we got there. She had some retriever mix pinned to the ground in a VERY aggressive manner. Never took her back.

Our schnauzer doesn't care. He doesn't play with the dogs, he just goes from person to person.

Took Arrow once and she was terrified. Never left my side.

Will not attempt to take General. He is too big, and being a rescue, I don't know his history. Not worth the risk.

So, right now I am at 75% of my dogs don't (or didn't when they were alive) like the dog park. It is a nice thought, but there is really quite a bit of risk involved.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

all add my 2 cents, too. As you can see if something goes sideways at a dog park, you have no good way to correct it. Our dogs thrive on doing things with us more than just romping around with a bunch of strangers while we watch.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Avoid the dog parks. You are the dreaded one now. If it happens again you could have your dog confiscated. Dog parks don't teach dogs anything. Your dog was ruling the roost while this is your job. She has your family as 'her pack'. You got lucky that the other owner was flexible.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

That must have been upsetting. I'm glad things worked out as well as it did. Yes, simplest solution is avoid off-leash interactions with dogs you don't know. I don't take my GSDs to dog parks for that reason. Except we will sometimes do some training outside the fence.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cheffjapman said:


> I agree...avoid the dog parks. We had a boxer who was a great, friendly, social dog...unless she was at the dog park. We took her once, and had to leave about 30 seconds after we got there. She had some retriever mix pinned to the ground in a VERY aggressive manner. Never took her back.


LOL sorry but clearly ... your not on Boxerforum??? Nothing new there ... but Boxers are well kinda obnoxious at best in Dog Parks and if you though that was quick then Doggy Day Care would be a lot of fun! Usually Boxer owners are first in line to be asked, to take your dog and don't come back, thank you very much! Happens all the time ... so I hear. I don't Dog Park, Dogie Day Care or unknown dogs ... works out just fine.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> LOL sorry but clearly ... your not on Boxerforum??? Nothing new there ... but Boxers are well kinda obnoxious at best in Dog Parks and if you though that was quick then Doggy Day Care would be a lot of fun! Usually Boxer owners are first in line to be asked, to take your dog and don't come back, thank you very much! Happens all the time ... so I hear. I don't Dog Park, Dogie Day Care or unknown dogs ... works out just fine.




Nope! I've actually never been on any dog forum until I started researching training Arrow. Very glad I found this forum though!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

adhidalgo said:


> Hi friends. My 3 year old femaleGSD and our malamute puppy love trips to the dog park. Today we went, and Heidi (GSD) was running back and forth, herding all of the other dogs. A smaller, probably 20-30 lb, dog started jumping up and biting her. My GSD snarled, then reached down and bit the smaller dogs back. We rushed to separate them, but she did leave one puncture wound on the small dog unfortunately. The other owner was obviously shaken up but very nice about the whole ordeal. That has all been resolved. To me, it looked like my GSD got way too excited herding all the other dogs, & then defensive to the small one biting her. I'm looking for advice for what to do next: should I stop taking her to the dog park & find another outlet for her? Just be right on top of her when I go? Muzzle her? I do believe she was primarily defending herself, but her bite is much stronger than any of the other dogs, & I never ever want that to happen again. Does anyone have some sound advice for next steps so I can be a responsible dog owner & help my girl stay safe? I appreciate all positive feedback. God bless.


Well first muzzling your dog in a Dog Park surrounded by a bunch of unknown dogs is uh ... insane no one does that?? You simply don't have a Dog Park. 

See a couple links here ... "Three Dogs Who Should Not Be at a Dog Park" and "Why Dogs Parks are a Bad Idea.":
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cheffjapman said:


> Nope! I've actually never been on any dog forum until I started researching training Arrow. Very glad I found this forum though!


OH, well I did not join any forums until I had all my problems solved. Most likely not the usual process?? But it worked for me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

chip 18 you "liked" Tennessee's -- but yeah keep on going to dog parks --- !!

no way --- 

"A smaller, probably 20-30 lb, dog started jumping up and biting her. " the excitement
could have had the whole dog park pack in some dust up --- or gangling up on the under dog


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

carmspack said:


> chip 18 you "liked" Tennessee's -- but yeah keep on going to dog parks --- !!
> 
> no way ---
> 
> ...


OH did I??? My laptop is slow and glitchy?? Seems to be Chrome browser?? Laggy and long delay before words appear ... hmm like uh right now! 

OK ... that's it uninstall/reinstall it is but last time I could longer sync my Bookmarks and links but this is getting unmanageable. Thanks for pointing that out, as I don't hold duel Dog Park positions ... I'm a hard No!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh ... wait as I read it ... that was sarcasm??? Perhaps not the best approach here but I got it. 

Chrome still sucks right now ... it's a freaking I core 7 chip, Dell, what the heck???


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Folks, I do frequent our local dog park. I do so because my dog needs to run. But, she also needs to react to whatever happens in the real world correctly. And as we all know, that includes dogs that are totally untrained and totally out of control!

So, why would I put my puppy, now 8 1/2 months old, in that situation? Because as an adult dog I want her to have a vast range of experience, not necessarily all good, to draw from as she decides how to react.

This is not my first GSD. I've done this before, and it worked out very well. I understand a lot of folks on this forum are opposed to dog parks, but I honestly find them to be a good training environment....depending on the dog and situation of course. My dog is still a puppy, she's only had good experiences...but I honestly don't want that! I want her to learn now how to deal correctly with bad situations...and I want her to KNOW...not just think that I've got her back- not once or twice, ALWAYS.

Okay...I'll get down off the soapbox now?


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I read @Tennessee's comment as sarcastic, not encouraging. I'd have 'liked' it myself, if the coffee had kicked in earlier. 

I've never used dog parks, though this is less about GSDs, per se, and more about what I've seen that goes on there. First, I've yet to see one that was maintained to *my* standards (and I've spent decades in barns); so, if I don't want to walk through the messes/trash that I can see, I'm not sending my dog into it either. Second, I don't know the history of dogs who might be there (e.g., UTD on vaccines, vet care, properly trained and/or controlled), so why risk it. Third, too many of the owners are clueless about dog behavior (especially their own dogs...grrr!), emotionally challenged (dog serves some unhealthy need for dominance) and are, more often than not, preoccupied with their phones and lattes. Not going there....

YMMV.

Aly


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

My apologies, OP, I got so distracted by the whole issue of dog parks (!) that I didn't address your question. Here's my opinion, free and worth every penny. Based on what you described, your dog, however sweet, has poor social skills and/or impulse control. Herding other (presumably strange) dogs is not an activity that's going to end well. It's NOT play behavior and other dogs are going to take exception. Can't blame them one little bit. So, in this instance, _your _dog's behavior was the problem and you're going to have to address it, one way or another, before it worsens.

I suppose that you could try to extinguish the behavior, but since it's instinctually-based (IMO), doing so would require a lot of time and effort, and the services of a good trainer as well --- with a poor likelihood of success (again, IMO). 

For me, the larger question is why take her/them to a dog park in the first place? The notion that dogs need play dates is a _human _conceit. What dogs 'need' is a pack and you already have that. So, if you want to give them room/space for hard exercise, find another open, fenced and _unoccupied _field where your dogs can do that; athletic fields at your local school are one option. Or, take them to the dog park, if you must, but in the wee hours when other dogs are not present. 

Aly


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

OP is gone it seems, no activity since july ... but oddly enough .... but oddly enough this dog showed up a couple of days ago. We don't see that over there every day??? :surprise:

Other than explaining his use of the muzzle, we have not heard back from them??? Different user name but it's gotta be the same guy???


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Aly said:


> My apologies, OP, I got so distracted by the whole issue of dog parks (!) that I didn't address your question. Here's my opinion, free and worth every penny. Based on what you described, your dog, however sweet, has poor social skills and/or impulse control. Herding other (presumably strange) dogs is not an activity that's going to end well. It's NOT play behavior and other dogs are going to take exception. Can't blame them one little bit. So, in this instance, _your _dog's behavior was the problem and you're going to have to address it, one way or another, before it worsens.
> 
> I suppose that you could try to extinguish the behavior, but since it's instinctually-based (IMO), doing so would require a lot of time and effort, and the services of a good trainer as well --- with a poor likelihood of success (again, IMO).
> 
> ...


Yes I was being sarcastic, we need a sarcastic font LOL

The above is a perfect explanation of what I was getting at.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> Yes I was being sarcastic, we need a sarcastic font LOL
> 
> The above is a perfect explanation of what I was getting at.


Yeah ... I get that, as "sometimes" I'm not the best messenger for my message?? Being ... "tactful" is a skill set ... I suppose.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hi there. Could you explain your reason for taking the dogs to a dog park?

I will say that an older female with a resident puppy is very likely to react poorly to other dogs because of the puppy. GSD are notoriously good mother-dogs, and, they are excellent foster-mothers. They can be a little protective. So without seeing what happened, the set-up -- taking and adult female GSD and a resident puppy to a dog park can be a real "set-up." 

But I am still interested in what your reasons are for going to a dog park.


----------

